# Hope's Mom



## PJzHope (Jan 7, 2020)

Decided after many months of scrolling through GR pages (Twitter, FB, IG), seeing all those puppy pictures and happy faces, maybe it was time to sign up on the forum.

Our Hope - Croix's Story Of Our Times - came to us during a very dark time. While her dad had all the clearances and titles (Faera's Story Of Our Life), Hope was born a swimmer pup. Shoulders attached strangely to her ribs, the breeder had thought to cull her at birth as most swimmer puppies never survive. The breeder's groomers stepped in and said they'd help that little one learn to walk, and maybe, even run.

Anyone who knows me says, "Of COURSE, you ended up with the puppy that has issues..." because of course (!), I did.

Hope was my first golden. I think because of being a swimmer pup she didn't like to walk to her food bowl as a puppy. Those wistful brown puppy eyes looking up at me during feeding time begging me to move the bowl closer so she'd just have to lift her head (it worked). I think because of being a swimmer pup on the ground, she didn't like the water (all true). I think because of being a swimmer pup... no, scratch that, because she was a golden, she was beloved from day one.

Wagging her tail up and down like an old fashioned water pump, sashaying around the yard like the proud princess she was, bunny-hopping across our yard because normal running was not her thing... Hope loved life.

Diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 4, I did not have the TLP procedure performed. As a future medical doc, I kind of like having bones where they aught to be unless significantly damaged or diseased. At 12, Hope was put on Adequan shots to help her with the arthritic hips and likely front legs. She went from sleepy, snoring old girl to puppy-toy, hoarding thief!

For another 1.5 yrs, Adequan kept her stable and happy. When I contacted her breeder to obtain the lost pedigree and AKC registration (for framing only), I was told then...

this little girl, the one to be culled shortly after birth... OUR Hope ... well, she was the last of her litter.

For 13.5 yrs, our Hope graced our lives. Suddenly, last January, she was gone. I told her there'd never be another, she'd broken every mold but I think she let me know, there'd be another golden in my life someday. Not to replace her but to honor her and her legacy.

Maybe someday soon, that honor will be carried out. RIP our girlie girl, our mush, our funny fluffy, our Hope ?


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Your story with Hope is special. There are times that the right human and right dog cross life paths at the same time. Hope will know, understand and give you her approval and possibly help you find your next dog. I'm sorry for her physical loss. She will always be with you. You'll love the next one just as much.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful Hope. What an overcomer of odds she was. Thank you for sharing your story. I know you must miss your sweet Hope so much and she still lives in your heart. It sounds to me like you should get another Golden because it's good for them to have such special homes to live in where much love is guaranteed and everyone knows they will definitely return it 100X over.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wonderful, sad, inspirational story. Thank you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a nice tribute to the beautiful Hope. A new dog never replaces another but they do help heal the broken heart. I cannot be completely happy without a Golden Retriever and once you have had one like Hope, you probably can't be either. Thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

cwag said:


> What a nice tribute to the beautiful Hope. A new dog never replaces another but they do help heal the broken heart. I cannot be completely happy without a Golden Retriever and once you have had one like Hope, you probably can't be either. Thanks for sharing her story.


 I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## PJzHope (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you, everyone!

Hope was our teacher, mentor and lover of all things except water and car rides. "Go for a ride?!?!?!?!" and she'd run to the door.

Open the car door???

She'd pull on the leash and push with her front feet "NO!!!"

Oh, how she was beloved ?


----------



## PJzHope (Jan 7, 2020)

Dear Hope,

It's me. Mom. I think you're watching over me, licking my tears up as they fall. 

A new little one is coming home in a few months ? and it feels like you led her straight to me; the right puppy, at the right time.

My girlie girl - we are so blessed; while we miss you terribly, we are so excited to carry on your legacy of golden love, hugs, cuddles, waggy tails, paw-demands (as only goldens do), and funny antics. Promise me, you'll watch over her too. ?

~Hope's Mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Hope, her story and journey were beautiful. 
Great to hear a new little one is in your future, wonderful way to honor Hope.


----------



## PJzHope (Jan 7, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss of Hope, her story and journey were beautiful.
> Great to hear a new little one is in your future, wonderful way to honor Hope.


Thank you! I am absolutely thrilled and honored to be getting a puppy from this breeder!! No doubt, Hope led me to her; the breeder welcomed me with open arms and an open "golden" heart.


----------

